# Converter Inop



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

I keep my 5th wheel hooked up to shore power all the time. It sat for about 2 weeks and when I went in, the Frige was inop, and the A/C would not come on. After checking around I found the house battery down to 2.5 volts. I substituted a hot battery ant the frige came back on and the AC worked. It seems odd that a dead battery would kill the fridge when you are hooked up to 110.
Any way, I took it to the shop and the tech told me the converter was dead, which is what my limited diagnostic ability told me. However, he said the converter had to be replaced along with the circuit board and the complete electric module. He said it was all one assymbly. That doesn't seem right.The cost of replacement will be over $600. Does anyone have any experience along these lines?
Banjo


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer Banjo. But these things do happen.

If your DC voltage drops below about 10v, then appliaces like the fridge, furnace, AC, etc.. that need 12v to operate their circuit boards won't operate.

If your converter is actually bad then you could save some cash by installing a new one yourself if you're not scared off by all the wires. It's a simple copy and swap deal though if you buy the identical replacement.

A brand new converter can be had for $197 at bestconverter.com

Maybe given this info you could re-negotiate the installation cost and get it closer to $300-350 for the whole job & parts. This should not take a qualified Tech more than 1 hour, 2 if he's really slow.

Good luck


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Run as fast as you can from that RV stealer. He is looking to pay for his kids college using you to make a couple of his payments.

As Jim said go to Best Converters for a replacement and do it your self. Takes 30 minutes at most and that is taking a beer break to read the instructions.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Couldn't he just swap out the Power supply? does anyone stock just the supply? It's better to change just 4 wires that all of them..... Or he could just retrofit a better supply like many others have....

http://www.progressivedyn.com/power_converters.html


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bill H said:


> Couldn't he just swap out the Power supply?


Yes. Best Converters.com can supply this too. It's a little more fabrication involved in making the Progressive Dynamics swap though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with the WFCO. Current designs that are available are more then good enough for the RV service they are used in. The prices you can pay for some of the other supposed "top line" converters will never make back the investment. They are not that much faster or better at charging your batteries.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Couldn't he just swap out the Power supply?


Yes. Best Converters.com can supply this too. It's a little more fabrication involved in making the Progressive Dynamics swap though.
[/quote]

CJ's the MAN!!

Here ya go......

http://www.bestconverter.com/8955-Main-Boa..._p_116-117.html

5 wires and your done. Just remove the old one and replace with the new one. Are you sure the converter is dead? are all your outlets working. The converter is usually tied in with one of the outlet circuits.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

Bill H said:


> Couldn't he just swap out the Power supply?


Yes. Best Converters.com can supply this too. It's a little more fabrication involved in making the Progressive Dynamics swap though.
[/quote]

CJ's the MAN!!

Here ya go......

http://www.bestconverter.com/8955-Main-Boa..._p_116-117.html

5 wires and your done. Just remove the old one and replace with the new one. Are you sure the converter is dead? are all your outlets working. The converter is usually tied in with one of the outlet circuits.
[/quote]


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

Banjo said:


> Couldn't he just swap out the Power supply?


Yes. Best Converters.com can supply this too. It's a little more fabrication involved in making the Progressive Dynamics swap though.
[/quote]

CJ's the MAN!!

Here ya go......

http://www.bestconverter.com/8955-Main-Boa..._p_116-117.html

5 wires and your done. Just remove the old one and replace with the new one. Are you sure the converter is dead? are all your outlets working. The converter is usually tied in with one of the outlet circuits.
[/quote]
[/quote]
I'm not sure how to use the reply button. Hope this works.
You guys are great! This site is great!
When I told the RV dealer that I could get the converter seperately for about $175, he was so embarrased he apolgised and didn't charge me any check out fee. I'm gonna try this one myself.
Thanks again, 
Banjo


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I just changed out the converter in our 27RLS this evening. The job was simple; there are only five wires. There is no need to change the board as others have stated. It took about thirty minutes to complete. Good Luck Paul & Amy


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I would make the argument that there ARE better converters to be had out there. We're all well aware that Keystone doesn't always use the best/most cutting edge materials/products/assembly techniques - even if they're only saving a nickel. WFCO = World Friendship Company.....huh? Doesn't exactly instill a lot of electronic confidence in me at least.

I've installed the Progressive Dynamics (now there's a name) converter in all three of the trailers we've owned, and each one has been great. I consider the WFCO replacement a "must-do" mod now. Not only is the PD converter a three-stage charger, but the 9200 series has the "Charge Wizard" built in, with a remote pendant that allows you to control the converter's output. It also has a flashing LED to tell you which of the three modes it's in. As an added bonus, you can get five more charging amps from the PD9260 (60 amps) by replacing the WFCO 55 amp converter.

Ever turn on more than two lights in your Outback? If so, you've heard the NOISY fan from the WFCO converter come on, and on, and on, until you turn off the lights. The fan on the PD converter is variable speed, and is EXTREMELY quiet. It only comes on when it has to, and will run at the speed that's needed. Basically, you can't hear the thing running. That benefit alone is worth the $289 cost to me!

The PD converter will also equalize (desulfate) your batteries by going into bulk mode (14.4 volts) for 15 minutes every 21 hours. This helps prevent sulfate deposits and stratification on the plates of your batteries - the leading cause of battery failure. As far as I could tell, the WFCO converter doesn't have a desulfation mode.

The final point to be made is that the PD converter is made in the USA. You can actually read the manual and it makes sense!!

That's my 2 cents with change. Your actual mileage may vary....


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> I just changed out the converter in our 27RLS this evening. The job was simple; there are only five wires. There is no need to change the board as others have stated. It took about thirty minutes to complete. Good Luck Paul & Amy


May I ask why you changed out the converter in a new trailer.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> I would make the argument that there ARE better converters to be had out there. We're all well aware that Keystone doesn't always use the best/most cutting edge materials/products/assembly techniques - even if they're only saving a nickel. WFCO = World Friendship Company.....huh? Doesn't exactly instill a lot of electronic confidence in me at least.
> 
> I've installed the Progressive Dynamics (now there's a name) converter in all three of the trailers we've owned, and each one has been great. I consider the WFCO replacement a "must-do" mod now. Not only is the PD converter a three-stage charger, but the 9200 series has the "Charge Wizard" built in, with a remote pendant that allows you to control the converter's output. It also has a flashing LED to tell you which of the three modes it's in. As an added bonus, you can get five more charging amps from the PD9260 (60 amps) by replacing the WFCO 55 amp converter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Banjo,

I installed the PD9260 converter. They don't make a 55 amp model, so you get five more amps with the swap.

On the 28RSDS at least, there's plenty of room in the cabinet under the fridge to just plunk the new converter down on the floor and run the wires to/from the breaker panel. I abandoned the WFCO converter in place and disconnected its wires. When I did the same mod with our old 23RS, there wasn't enough room, so I had to use the existing AC/DC distribution panel box and the WFCO converter got removed. A little more time and effort, but the results were the same.

You can see photos of both installs in my photo album.


----------

